# Ordering this config.. Details with pics.. :)



## Toocool (Dec 1, 2005)

Price Not inclusive of VAT (VAT extra 4%)

Amd 3200+ ------------------------ 7800
A8Ne ------------------------------- 5600
Logitech z5300 ------------------- 10800
Samsung 713N TFT -------------- 14900
Transcend 512 MB DDR----------  2450
Transcend 512 MB DDR----------  2450
XFX 6200 128 MB ----------------  3800
KB and Mouse (Logitech) --------   700
Sony DVD writer (box) ----------  3550
Sony FDD--------------------------   300
300 GB maxtor Sata2 -----------   7400

Pinnacle 100e --------------------  5200 check this link *www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSite/us/Products/Consumer+Products/PCTV+Tuners/PCTV+Analog+PVR+(cable_antenna)/PCTV+100e.htm

Should i go for that or there is another option (cheaper) check this link  *www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSite/us/Products/Consumer+Products/PCTV+Tuners/PCTV+Analog+PVR+(cable_antenna)/PCTV+50e.htm

Powersafe 1KVA UPS ------------ 5000

*www.powersafeups.com/images/PS1000va-black.jpg

Powersafe 500 w and G300 (gaming cabinet) i want a good lookin cabinet.. It looks attractive i guess???

*www.kunhar.com/vipcabinets/images/vip-g300.jpg

*www.kunhar.com/vipcabinets/images/vip-g300-open.jpg

Please post your comments.. If you want to suggest any other cabinet.. check this.. *www.kunhar.com/vipcabinets/index.html

Please post your suggestions soon 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Toocool (Dec 1, 2005)

*Gonna order this PC in sometime.. Ordered all the main stuff like processor, motherboard and monitor.. need help regarding other components..

Thanks*


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 1, 2005)

ur assembly looks good

and the cabinet is awesome !!!

and by the way wats this ---> Logitech z5300 ------------------- 10800  ???


----------



## Toocool (Dec 1, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> ur assembly looks good
> 
> and the cabinet is awesome !!!
> 
> and by the way wats this ---> Logitech z5300 ------------------- 10800  ???



Thanks.. I know the cabinet looks pretty cool.. It costs a good 5600 with 500w Powersafe SMPS..

Any other suggestions.. I need more suggestions. plz

Edit: Yeh Logitech z5300 is 10800 (without including VAT) its a 5.1 speaker from Logitech.. One of the best in its range i guess.. Although the z5500 is much better it costs a good 25k


----------



## anandk (Dec 1, 2005)

its not good !
its SEXY !


----------



## Toocool (Dec 1, 2005)

*STILL NO SUGGESTIONS *


----------



## Raaabo (Dec 1, 2005)

The creative Gigaworks :drool: me wants that!!!

Though I'd settle for a Megaworks if anyone is buying it for me 

The config above looks good! I would suggest the 6600GT rather than the 6200, that's about all! And who buy's floppy drives anymore????


Raaabo


----------



## desertwind (Dec 1, 2005)

Good config, except that i dont like that cabinet. But thats purely a personal choice. I'd rather choose a samller one, that comes along with some branded one. VIP 1155 seems okay.

Btw, i really like to own the machine, but really outta my budget.


----------



## Toocool (Dec 1, 2005)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> The creative Gigaworks :drool: me wants that!!!
> 
> Though I'd settle for a Megaworks if anyone is buying it for me
> 
> ...



Sometimes a floppy drive is necessary.. I alwayz keep a copy of bootable floppy disk.. Sometimes its very usefull.. Spending around 70k.. 270 bucks is hmm nothing i guess..

6600 GT i do not need coz i dont play games.. I need a graphics card basically for video editing, improves the clarity of the TV.. and lastly i plan to play few games (no eye candy required)


----------



## Toocool (Dec 1, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> Good config, except that i dont like that cabinet. But thats purely a personal choice. I'd rather choose a samller one, that comes along with some branded one. VIP 1155 seems okay.
> 
> Btw, i really like to own the machine, but really outta my budget.



The VIP 1155 is also cool.. Based on 7610.. My friend has it.. But its too smalll.. I like spacious cabinets.. reduces heating problems i guess..


----------



## ravimevcha (Dec 1, 2005)

my suggestion for keyboard and mouse..

Logitechâ„¢ diNovoâ„¢ Cordless Desktop 
*www.logitech.com/lang/images/0/5608.jpg

Logitechâ„¢ Cordless Desktopâ„¢ LX 700 

*www.logitech.com/lang/images/0/4961.jpg

Logitechâ„¢ Cordless Freedomâ„¢ Express 
*www.logitech.com/lang/images/0/3496.jpg

Check out more :Here


----------



## Toocool (Dec 1, 2005)

But those are wireless..  battery problem


----------



## Generic Superhero (Dec 1, 2005)

ur rig looks awesome. a dream config.

u wanna play games, so also pack in a good game controller. and take a very robust optical mouse that has high precision.
ya, cordless keyboards hav battery problems.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 1, 2005)

every thing is fine except for few things.
 1-wen u r spending so much than why 6200 gpu?get atleast 6600GT.
 2-1KVA UPS is insane i dun think u need that much better go for 600VA/800VA(recommended) by saving money from these stuff u can get a 6600gt card.
 3-dont go for a wireless kb & mouse u'll find urself changin batteries in every fortnite.
 4-Z5300 is very good but the only (-) point is that it dont hav a wireless remote which is quite strange else its mindblowing.
 cabinet is decent enough,i liked VIP 1122 more.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 1, 2005)

well buddy, if you getting a good set of components then why compromise on the grafix card?? anyways you are spending quite an amount. get at least 6600class card. that'd make it a worthy rig! other things are ok! 

yeah, how abt an audigy class card? they'd complement the speaker well! go for the pinnacle card 100e. one more suggestion. that ups may not give you sufficient backup. i'd suggest go in for an inverter combo to give you almost unlimited computing (of corz wid complementing batteries!) during power cuts! plus the inverter will be helpful to you for lighting purpose also (be sure to unplug the computer side, first!)


----------



## Toocool (Dec 1, 2005)

Aniruddh said:
			
		

> every thing is fine except for few things.
> 1-wen u r spending so much than why 6200 gpu?get atleast 6600GT.
> 2-1KVA UPS is insane i dun think u need that much better go for 600VA/800VA(recommended) by saving money from these stuff u can get a 6600gt card.
> 3-dont go for a wireless kb & mouse u'll find urself changin batteries in every fortnite.
> ...



what do i do with a 6600GT??? thats the point.. i dont play too many games.. what do i use it for? fine i can think abt a plain 6600.. but wasting nearly 11k on  GT when i dont play games is insane i guess..

I need a backup of atleast 2 hours.. I am a graphic designer and i also run websites.. so i need 1KVA minimum.. and the difference is not too much.. 1KVA costs only 4.4k.. whereas a 600KVA would cost somewhere around 2.8k.. i get nearly double the backup..

i am not going for a wireless mouse nor keyboard..

no wireless remote?  i love it... coz i lost both the remotes of my Tv tuner card.. I might loose this remote control again.. so let it be there fixed on my table.. Much better


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 1, 2005)

Get  benq dw 1640 dvd writer .. leave sony .. I am using it for almost 4 months now .. this thing is awesome .. This is the best dvd writer in the WORLD ..  

also go for xfx geforce 6600 ddr2 card atleast .. others are right .. why r u getting such a low end card ..   

abt the cabinet .. I have personally seen G 100 , G 200 AND G 300 .. AND right now using VIP 1122 cabinet .. only difference between 1122 and these new ones are they are a bit taller and wider ..  

also I personally liked G 100 WHICH IS SIDE TRANSPARENT AND G 300 IS NOT .. ALSO IT HAS GOT TEMP DISPLAY IN FRONT AND ITS SIDE WINDOW IS QUITE BIG .. and inner part of all three are almost identical ..
also there is no place for 120 mm fan back ..but 2  80 mm ..  

have u seen G 100


----------



## Toocool (Dec 1, 2005)

Seen the PIC but not in real.. 

What is the price for G300 and G100

Please lemme know as soon as possible


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 2, 2005)

OK I THINK YOU SHOULD SEE G 100 AND  G 300 IN PERSON .. 

PERSONALLY I LIKED G 100 .. ITS FULL SIDE TRANSPARENT WHILE G 300 IS NOT ..  .. G 300 COULD HAVE BEEN DEADLY CABINET WITH THE SIDE WINDOW ..  

PRICE QUOTED ..
G 100 WITH VIP 350 W SMPS - 3000 
G 200 WITH VIP 350 W SMPS -3400 -- THIS CABINET IS TRANSPARENT BUT LOOKS DULL 

AND G 300 WITH VIP 350 W SMPS - 3800 

DONT KNOW PRICE OF POWERSAFE 500 W PSU -- SHOULD BE AROUNT 2.7-2.9 K HERE IN MUMBAI ..


----------



## Toocool (Dec 2, 2005)

i Dont mind the side transparent thing.. The cabinet will be inside.. I just want it to be spacious and it should look good from the front side.. To go with the sexy 713N monitor... and small and cute TV Tuner!!


----------



## Toocool (Dec 2, 2005)

I am paying 5600 with 500W SMPS good deal??


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok....
I dont know if u can but look  around if u can get an opteron 144 or 146... socket939
144 should be same cost as 3000+ and 146 as 3200+

If u can.... do not give a second thought and grab them...

144 compares to AMD Athlon 3200+
146 Compares to AMD Athlon 64 3500+ (May be 3400+ more correctly, if it existed)


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 2, 2005)

G 300 WITH POWERSAFE 500 W PSU FOR 5.6 K IN NICE DEAL ..

AND INTERIORS OF ALL THREE , G 100 , G 200 , G 300 ARE EXACTLY SAME .. JUST THEIR EXTERIOR LOOK IS DIFFERENT .. G 300 IS VERY GOOD TOO .. ITS JUST THAT I LIKED G 100 MORE ..COS I ALREADY HAVE  ONE 120 MM AND FIVE 80 MM TRICOLOUR LED FANS IN MY EXISTING VIP 1122 CABINET..    AND THOUGHT OF CHANGING TO G 100 ..  

BUT G 300 IS NICE IF YOU DONT WANT TRANSPARENT CABINET ..


----------



## Toocool (Dec 2, 2005)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> Ok....
> I dont know if u can but look  around if u can get an opteron 144 or 146... socket939
> 144 should be same cost as 3000+ and 146 as 3200+
> 
> ...



Opteron 144 and 146?? I could find it on the net 

I browsed SharkyExtreme..

Opteron 244 (1.8GHz - Retail) 
	$205 

Opteron 246 (2.0GHz - Retail) 
	$239 

Opteron 248 (2.2GHz - Retail) 
	$327 

Opteron 250 (2.4GHz - Retail) 
	$465 

Opteron 252 (2.6GHz - Retail) 
	$691 

Opteron 254 (2.8GHz - Retail) 
	$870 

*And as far as the US prices for AMD Athlon 64 bit here it goes*

Athlon 64 3000+ (1.8GHz/S939) 
	$135 

Athlon 64 3200+ (2.0GHz/S939) 
	$152 

Athlon 64 3500+ (2.2GHz/S939) 
	$201

So the prices are wayyyy too high.. the better option would be to go in for 3500+ and moreover Opteron processors are not available easily in the market too  But my budget has gone overboard.. Just got the quotation..  Excluding the Tv Tuner and Graphics card the total is coming upto 67300.. Add another 12k for grapics and tv tuner.. And the total is a good 80k


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 3, 2005)

lol... there are opteron 144 (1.8Ghz) and Opteron 146(2.0Ghz).... but are hard to find... anywhere...
i just said in case u can get one


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Dec 3, 2005)

^ The Opterons available here are not the Socket 939 versions. Considering they're all sold out in the US itself, would be almost impossible to find them here.


----------



## Toocool (Dec 3, 2005)

I got my PC.. will post the pics soon


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 3, 2005)

heyy CONGO.by the way wat was ur final config do tell us bout that with price.


----------



## Toocool (Dec 3, 2005)

Will do that soon.. Excited abt the new PC.. its too good!!! I love it..

Will get back to u guys.. Now i want to spend time alone with my PC.. just me and my PC LOL


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2005)

We will be drooling oops I mean waiting for you  

Have a blast i mean an excellent time with ur PC


----------



## Toocool (Dec 3, 2005)

Updates: Logitech z5300 is awesome. TFT is great no deal pixels 

Gotta say i loved the cabinet! The interior is spacious and the build quality is awesome..

More updates with pics soon!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Dec 4, 2005)

2 Toocool,
I really dont know abt prices@Mangalore,but MY KPL Dealer @GUWAHATI,ASSAM is offering the following prices for :-
G100 - Rs 2700
G200 - Rs 2800
G300 - Rs.3000

& as for getting it with a POWERSAFE 500Watts SMPS PSU,he is asking for Rs. 2000 for that,

So,My Quotation from my KPL Dealer  for a G300 alongwith a 500Watts Powersafe SMPS comes 2 abt Rs. 5,000.Dont know,Whether,I'M CURRENTLY HAVING THE BEST PRICES for that.Can any1 confirm?


----------

